
Ask HN: How to start with C++ in 2018 - throwcppaway987
I find myself interested in implementing an OGR driver (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gdal.org&#x2F;ogr_drivertut.html). But, this task dictates knowing some C++. My normal approach would be to try and cowboy through, and look at some existing code. I&#x27;ll still be doing this, but I also figured it would be nice to learn some first principles.<p>I keep reading HN comments that suggest writing C++ code has become more pleasant in recent years, and so I&#x27;d like some recommendations for how to learn some C++ that embodies these niceties.<p>I&#x27;m not a total novice programmer, but I am much more familiar with FP than OOP, so something that starts off fairly gently is probably best.
======
dman
Get this - [https://www.amazon.com/Tour-C-
Depth/dp/0321958314](https://www.amazon.com/Tour-C-Depth/dp/0321958314). If
you are stuck at any point ask on /r/cpp, people there are very friendly and
knowledgeable.

------
mtmail
There's a couple of pointers to books on C++11, C++14 in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12123469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12123469)

